# Grubhub schedule times



## dtysko

I've been delivering for Grub for a few weeks and have always had priority schedule on Thursday. The blocks fill up almost immediately. 

I haven't missed any blocks or rejected any orders and I got an email saying I'm in the Friday schedule release, which means I won't get any blocks basically. Anyone else had this issue? Why wouldn't they want good, reliable drivers to keep taking shifts?


----------



## Torin

Yea, it is dumb so now I just go online with out a block. Cause **** them I may make the most off them but hate them the most outa the big 3.


----------



## dtysko

Torin said:


> Yea, it is dumb so now I just go online with out a block. Cause &%[email protected]!* them I may make the most off them but hate them the most outa the big 3.


Wait, you can do that and they don't notice? I assumed they'd keep you from signing in.

Last night was a mess. From 5-6:20 the app was all messed up and it says I missed like 8 orders. They better fix that too.


----------



## Torin

They won't keeps them from giving you your hourly if you're over a certain %. But Yea you can go online with out a block they also will text begging for you to go online when drivers don't show up.

Thing is the most problems I have with any of apps I mess with is grub hub. Every restaurant here has broken or barely working pads so 95% of the time they ring the order off my phone and I have to wait 10 min or more. Plus I get pings for places miles away 6+ there driver help is...don't even get me started.

Thing that hurts the most is my average is 9.42$ per Del which is nice,but it's so not efficient it's hard to do more then 6 Del in a 4 hour time frame.


----------



## dtysko

They didn't fix whatever stupid issue they had and I won't see the schedule until tomorrow now. This is a ****ing joke.

Driver care doesn't know anything and the poor driver specialist girl seems to be just a go-between with no power.

It was a nice two weeks but now they've soured me quite a bit. Sometimes people need to have more input than the computers


----------



## ezpz

Whats with this schedule release on Friday and Saturday. 
If you don't get schedule blocks on Thursday, you not getting any blocks Friday or Saturday.
I got on Thursday schedule on 2nd week and took all those $0 tip orders for nothing.
The following week I was put on the Saturday list.


----------



## dtysko

ezpz said:


> Whats with this schedule release on Friday and Saturday.
> If you don't get schedule blocks on Thursday, you not getting any blocks Friday or Saturday.
> I got on Thursday schedule on 2nd week and took all those $0 tip orders for nothing.
> The following week I was put on the Saturday list.


Same here. I accepted every order, even ones from Hempstead restaurants I knew I wasn't getting any tip.

Friday schedule is their way of saying they don't want you to work for them I guess. Pretty shitty seeing as though my stats are 100% across the board.


----------



## dtysko

I spoke to someone who can't access everything who told me I needed to work all my blocks (I did), don't drop any blocks (I didn't) and have an acceptance rate over 95% (mine was 97% only because the app messed an order). So basically I won't get any shifts for no good ****ing reason. Amazing.


----------



## Torin

For man just say f it. Log in and take orders you won't see in your summary but you will still get a email about your earnings. Like I said I make the most per del from grub hub but they make so inefficient it doesn't matter and make more pulling from eats. 

I also run eats grub hub and postmates to get the most bang from my time like some said the more you maximize your time and manage of that time the more you make.


----------



## Woohaa

dtysko said:


> Wait, you can do that and they don't notice? I assumed they'd keep you from signing in.
> 
> Last night was a mess. From 5-6:20 the app was all messed up and it says I missed like 8 orders. They better fix that too.


I never schedule for GH. I just deliver whenever Lyft isn't PT.


----------



## dtysko

Woohaa said:


> I never schedule for GH. I just deliver whenever Lyft isn't PT.


I may have to do this. Their app effed up again and they gave me Saturday schedule which is their way of saying bye. I need the money so I will just log in and do orders until they stop me. They are so poorly run it's amazing.


----------



## Woohaa

dtysko said:


> I may have to do this. Their app effed up again and they gave me Saturday schedule which is their way of saying bye. I need the money so I will just log in and do orders until they stop me. They are so poorly run it's amazing.


If they ever give you grief then just log onto Postmates, or DoorDash, or Caviar and deliver for them. GrubHub is just one out of four companies that pay you to deliver food.


----------



## Torin

They sent me a email today saying I never showed up to many blocks and they where temerinating me. 

Emailed back said I had one shift in 3 months and even at that your app messed up and caused me to miss orders either way I don't care, have fun makes stuff up.

PS love that 2 star rating you guys on all the reviews for grub hub 

I doubt they will stop my deactivation lol after that.


----------



## galileo5

Torin said:


> They sent me a email today saying I never showed up to many blocks and they where temerinating me.
> 
> Emailed back said I had one shift in 3 months and even at that your app messed up and caused me to miss orders either way I don't care, have fun makes stuff up.
> 
> PS love that 2 star rating you guys on all the reviews for grub hub
> 
> I doubt they will stop my deactivation lol after that.


You've been delivering for them even without scheduling blocks? What was the exact wording of the reason? I got one, too, a few days ago, but the driver specialist hasn't gotten back to me yet.

Did they say they wanted to work with you?


----------



## Torin

Yea with with out blocks have been slinging food orders that came my way.

I actually got a human response which surprised me and said yes I haven't had blocks in for ever and this was a report was when I first started. I'll post it later since I am break right and phone 

Long and short of it I was taken off and basically they just wanted to see slash hear a response that was like ke **** you


----------



## galileo5

Torin said:


> Yea with with out blocks have been slinging food orders that came my way.
> 
> I actually got a human response which surprised me and said yes I haven't had blocks in for ever and this was a report was when I first started. I'll post it later since I am break right and phone
> 
> Long and short of it I was taken off and basically they just wanted to see slash hear a response that was like ke &%[email protected]!* you


So no second chance? They fired you for good??


----------



## Torin

Phone messed up they took me off the firing list and I can still deliver for them


----------



## galileo5

Torin said:


> Phone messed up they took me off the firing list and I can still deliver for them


Who reactivated you?


----------



## Torin

"I do see that you haven't picked up blocks in a while. I'm happy to keep you on board. I wanted to reach out personally since I know you don't often see a Driver Specialist in market. What I am trying to do at the moment is keep the most reliable drivers on the road, so we have been running attendance reports. I don't anticipate that you are someone who misses blocks, and I will take you off this termination list. I'm happy to answer questions."

this is what I got for my reply from them and it was Driver care that said they'd take me off the list and keep me on.

So they where saying they wanted to thin out the heard of drivers which I find to be funnier then all hell. There is a total of 75 drivers in my area from when I counted from when we used the when I work BS. Idk how many are active or what not but our area is actually VERY large easily 25+ square miles is almost a joke in my mind. Every time when I did have blocks and got pings it was normally already 10 min's past the pick up time and normally when i got there the food wasn't even done yet since all the grub hub iPad or tablets what ever they use didn't work. So who did it had to take my phone and and put in the order from what the app said on my phone.

Honestly it is sad how much of a joke they really are in my area at least, but from what I have read are not much better anywhere else. Which sucks the most cause I can easily make WAY more with them then post-mates and ubereats. on a decent shift 5-9 pm i can normally do between 90-110$ in that span of time. It just sucks that its literally impossible to get blocks any more and them as a whole are dumb.


----------



## galileo5

Once I get reactivated, I'll start working without scheduled blocks to avoid these warnings. I read elsewhere that if you get two of these, you're out for good.

My driver specialist said he'd get back to me -- but that was Wednesday. I'm pissed.

What was the name of your specialist?


----------



## Torin

Kyle Harris is his name they emailed one day I replied that night next day he hit me with that. Won't lie was brutally honest with my email know idea why he was like you are back son enjoy LoL


----------



## galileo5

I do this full time, so I can't say _sayonara_ as easily as you can.


----------



## Torin

I do this full time as well man but I have a low tolerance for dumb things lol, Sadly been doing eats a lot lately since grub hub been stupid lately either if i lost them i'd still have eats and post mates and worst comes to worth grab a crappy normal job part time. But honestly I've been in the Food service industry going on 8 years so my tolerance is pretty low with anything to do with it lol. Do what you feel is best for you I live a very spartan life style, which means i am poor and dont need much or have much, but in return I have freedom


----------



## galileo5

Eats was great here, too, before March 1. Uber cut its rates by 33% since then, so it's not worth doing anymore -- unless it's boosting. 
I'm still waiting on the driver specialist to get back to me. I did Postmates and OrderUp to hold me over today, and PM has been keeping me really busy. Good thing I have backup -- but I prefer GH.


----------



## GrubbyOne

I've been driving with GH since November. They just recently started this scheduling block thing, and at first I thought it was a good idea. Last week I got Priority Scheduling, which was great as I was able to get the blocks I wanted. Now today I got an email saying this week I would be in the General Release Scheduling on Saturday, which basically means I will be able to schedule no blocks I want. Why??? For sure I missed some orders the last few days (through no fault of my own, the app did not always work), but I am still way over 85% the last 30 days. I have not dropped any blocks nor missed any this week. Just no explanation at all. I emailed back my "Driver Specialist" to ask why I was not put on this "General Release" schedule, but no reply yet.

There must be someone I can contact about this, to get a detailed explanation as to why I was put on the Saturday schedule. I will also likely just log on next week and see what orders come up for me, and take those that pop up. At least it will be something. Also in the past I have checked for dropped blocks for times I want to work; they sometimes come up when someone is sick or has an emergency, and again they are better than nothing. Gotta be quick though.


----------



## uberboy1212

I got demoted to general release as well I'm assuming for dropping blocks (days in advance). I wasn't planning on really doing GH anymore but that's still some BS. You shouldn't be penalized for dropping blocks if it's days in advance. It's not like they aren't going to be picked up immediately. I'm sticking with DD


----------



## andaas

GrubbyOne said:


> For sure I missed some orders the last few days (through no fault of my own, the app did not always work), but I am still way over 85% the last 30 days.


I wouldn't be surprised if the selection metrics are based on the last 7 days. So if you delivered 40 orders, and declined any more than 6, you are now in the Saturday release.


----------



## GrubbyOne

OK what happened was last week I accidentally marked myself as unavailable during one of my shifts, then like 1/2 hour after I did it I noticed and clicked back to taking orders. But GH marked this as a missed block (and I was given a 98% attendance rate, rather than 100%) and that is why I'm in general release now. Sucks but what can I do?


----------



## William1964

I like the schedule thing. I found out with Uber I don't work well without a schedule. I just couldn't get out of the house to pick up and drop off people.

I guess I should go talk to these people find out whether or not I can log in at any time then again everything is going pretty good and I shouldn't mess it up


----------



## Ted L.

I don't schedule blocks anymore. If I'm in the region I'll turn on the app and also check if there are any immediate blocks available (mainly to keep my account active). I've never received complaints for working outside my blocks.


----------



## MHR

I was told it was no problem to log on GH with no blocks but you can be asked to log off if not busy enough.


----------



## William1964

I missed my first block December 26th. My car had Frozen and it took 8 hours to unfreeze the radiator and heater core. This smacks me down to partner or general release as is said here.

It's a blessing in disguise.

I get to schedule myself fewer hours stay nice and warm at home for a month. This will get me to mid February and I only have to put up with below freezing weather for a month and a half.

I'm expecting a bunch of Friday and Saturday blocks I can't work.

Looks like I need to start looking for another job.


----------



## dtysko

What’s hilarious is everything they do with schedules and penalizing people for missing or rejecting orders is what will be used against them in the class action lawsuit proving that drivers are employees and not independent contractors. 
It sucks that I could be sick and be docked for missing 3-4 two hour blocks.


----------



## William1964

You better not get sick and when you do get well soon

If I had known I could have cancelled my block or thought of it or even look to see what my options were I could have suffered less damage and may have even stayed in the same Thursday schedule release.

I didn't get paid $22 for missing my block and My Punishment begins Monday. So I get one more week of doing my job my way.

January 6th I leave for Yellowstone National Park. A trip I planned and paid for it back in April when I get my brakes done.

It's a good news as I see it right now. Tomorrow I will schedule 4 days as usual then I won't be able to work for 2 weeks leaving me 9 more days to not miss a block.

Other than the next few days it's really a wash in a way. I couldn't work the two weeks of my vacation anyways. And I get to avoid all this cold weather and snow. The busy season start up again by the time I get back. From Thanksgiving till about February is really slow for restaurants. And then it picks up until about June.

I'll try to remember to include this stuff some of the stuff in my review. I need to see how it plays out before I can review it.

they will never get in trouble for Miss categorizing employees. Part of payroll fraud. It involves jail time and a fine for each instance at it's very harshest sentencing because it's done intentionally to avoid taxes and minimum wages defrauding the government and employees


----------

